

Should You Stay Late or Go Home? - azazo
http://blogs.hbr.org/ashkenas/2011/10/should-you-stay-late-or-go-hom.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+harvardbusiness+%28HBR.org%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

======
jeffool
I wonder. If hourly labor was more closely monitored and people who were paid
hourly were compensated for the tike they put in... What would that look like
in the market? People sent home, new people hired, or at least people fairly
paid for their work?

Though I suppose you also have to consider the people who lie, those who don't
put in a full day's work or leave early, but claim a full day.

Ahhh, working unappreciated overtime. Talk about shooting yourself in the
foot.

